# Fish do feel pain: Yes they do, science tells us



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...ish-do-feel-pain-yes-they-do-science-tells-us

Fish do feel pain: Yes they do, science tells us

Fish are intelligent and sentient animal beings

Published on April 23, 2010 by Marc Bekoff, Ph.D. in Animal Emotions

A new book titled Do fish feel pain? by the renowned scientist, Victoria Braithwaite, is a very important read for those interested in the general topic of pain in animals, especially because it has been long assumed that fish are not sentient beings and are not all that intelligent. A few years ago I reviewed the literature about sentience in fish and other animals who live beneath the surface (see also) and it's clear that a strong case can be made for protecting fish and other aquatic animals from harm. Professor Braithwaite's book contains an incredible amount of recent scientific data that support this idea.

Many people will likely not take or have the time to read her book, so let me tell you what she says at the beginning of her chapter titled "Looking to the future." She writes: "I have argued that there is as much evidence that fish feel pain and suffer as there is for birds and mammals -- and more than there is for human neonates and preterm babies." (page 153).

Professor Braithwaite then goes on to note that these data will require us to change the ways in which we interact with fish because we now know that they suffer and feel pain. Catch-and-release programs surely need to be curtailed because even if fish survive their encounter with a hook they do suffer and die from the stress of being caught, fighting to get the hook out of their mouth or other body areas, and the wounds they endure (for a study on catch and release methods and mortality in fish see). Even hunters agree that catch-and-release are unethical and that torturing a fish at the end of a hook is just wrong.

It would be singularly unethical not to increase protection for fish and other animals who we previously thought weren't sentient. Teaching our children that ever popular catch-and-release programs are inhumane is a good way to go for making the future for fish and other animals a more humane and pleasant experience.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I would say that off the top of my head. Fish do feel pain. even when fishing recreationally as I do on occasion, I feel bad for the fish I catch. That's why I generally catch and release unless the fish is over 8".


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Does she mention the research that learned that not only do fish feel pain, it turns out that the majority of their pain receptors are located in the mouth area ? 

Which is why a fish that has been hooked once is much less likely to be hooked a second time, because they learn from the painful experience and will avoid a hook in future.

They can learn a surprising amount, even mazes similar to those used to study learning in small mammals like mice or rats, fish can learn to navigate an equivalent maze quite quickly. I've never doubted they had brains, even though some of my pet fishes persist in doing things that appear quite silly to me, such as swimming up the intake tube. Perhaps it is not so unpleasant an experience for them as we might think it should be, and thus they don't acquire a negative association with it ?

I knew there was a reason I never really took to 'sport' fishing. Fishing for sustenance, well, that's life. I don't eat much fish, but not because I don't like it. It's because I worry about contaminated fish and unsupportable fisheries. But for sheer sport, I have a much harder time with the idea of catching fish with a hook and always did, even before this research came out.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Does she mention the research that learned that not only do fish feel pain, it turns out that the majority of their pain receptors are located in the mouth area ?
> 
> Which is why a fish that has been hooked once is much less likely to be hooked a second time, because they learn from the painful experience and will avoid a hook in future.


Tell that to those darn sunfish I catch north of Coboconk. I do not exaggerate when I say I caught the same sunfish 3....thats right *3* times within 10 minutes, each time the bugger took the worm down. How do I know this? This particular fish had a significant portion of its front pelvic fin (left if I remember correctly) missing. The third time I said to hell with catch and release and took him and some of his buddies for lunch.

I fish for sport on occasion and for food, and I'm sure many here do as well. The author can say whatever they want, I will continue to enjoy my pastimes.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

MDR said:


> Tell that to those darn sunfish I catch north of Coboconk. I do not exaggerate when I say I caught the same sunfish 3....thats right *3* times within 10 minutes, each time the bugger took the worm down. How do I know this? This particular fish had a significant portion of its front pelvic fin (left if I remember correctly) missing. The third time I said to hell with catch and release and took him and some of his buddies for lunch.
> 
> I fish for sport on occasion and for food, and I'm sure many here do as well. The author can say whatever they want, I will continue to enjoy my pastimes.


LOL, that's hilarious.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I did say less likely to be hooked again, not wouldn't ever be hooked again. I'd guess some fish are smarter than others, or dumber than others, just like dogs and cats. 

And I don't expect folks who like to fish are going to stop doing it either.

But I hope folks who fish might consider not leaving a hooked fish to gasp to death slowly and put them out of their pain as soon as they're caught, if you plan to eat them.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think the point was to make anybody give up their past times MDR, but it is an interesting thing to remember.

Just mention it the next time you're on a fishing trip and see how many of your buddies take a second look at their line in the water lol.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I think that specific sunfish was just really hungry 

I was just referring to Professor Brathwaite saying that catch and release needs to be changed. Sportfishing worldwide is a multi-billion dollar industry that is not going to change anytime soon. Sensory receptors are present in many more animals than just fish, it could be argued that *any* animal with a more complex nervous system can feel pain.

Most fishing I do is with barbless hooks just because they are so much easier to remove, a bit more challenging to land your quarry. Pics are quick followed by release (I agree everyone should try and put it back asap).

That being said, I would love to try spearfishing sometime, quick and selective....no chance of bycatch. More challenging and a better way to collect for your own use imo.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I want to try bow fishing. I think it'd be fun as well lol the old Hook, Line and sinker is apparently frowned upon by this scientist. I wonder what he thinks of long lines in the ocean... They're fish killing machines so to speak...


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> I want to try bow fishing. I think it'd be fun as well lol the old Hook, Line and sinker is apparently frowned upon by this scientist. I wonder what he thinks of long lines in the ocean... They're fish killing machines so to speak...


Bowfishing in ON is "rough" fish only (carp and sucker), pretty enjoyable and a great way to hone your skills. Long lines are unfortunate because of the by-catch, turtles and other species commonly get caught on them


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yup sharks too! Terrible tools of the trade, but effective I suppose or fisheries wouldn't use them.

And that's good intel on the bowfishing, I never did any research lol.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> And that's good intel on the bowfishing, I never did any research lol.


I try and go at least once a year, more often for carp than sucker. Lately however I haven't had the time.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

If he was a fish, I wonder if he'd prefer to be caught and released or caught and killed. I'm sure fish would choose neither but they would also like to choose no habitat invasion by those two legged animals. Also, let's guess how many fish he hurt in the process of making his report.

Catch-and-release isn't really for humanity, it is more for sustainable resource. I can also say raising animals and then kill them for food is bad, no one can draw a line and claim everyone else should follow. You can choose not to fish, not to eat meat, and not to live in a land that can otherwise be used for the wild animal. It's your call.

I'm not planning to debate, I'm just expressing my opinion.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

randy said:


> Also, let's guess how many fish he hurt in the process of making his report.


If you are referring to me then go ahead and guess......You will be pleasantly surprised. I do not practice on fish, I practice my bow skills on hay bales and manufactured foam targets so that when I go after game animals (fish included) I can make a good hit.
I have strict rules for myself. If I know I cannot hit the animal cleanly then I wait for a better opportunity or move into a better spot, no longshots etc. Bowfishing is a hit or miss activity....you either make a good hit and recover the fish or you miss entirely.



randy said:


> I'm not planning to debate, I'm just expressing my opinion.


I appreciate that, you are one of the few who do so politely. I've never had many people object to what I do, most are usually curious.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

MDR, no I didn't mean your bow fishing. I was referring to the experiments carried out to the conclusion that fish do feel pain. It's probably a she, not he, sorry for the confusion.

As for bow fishing, I am against it but it's legal so I can only say I won't do it. 

I fish a lot, but not the usual type of North American style of fishing. I don't use barbed hooks and that's how I teach my kids to fish. Fishing to me is to learn how to read nature, not about hurting fish. It's a great opportunity to teach next generation how to respect the nature. Sure, there will be "friendly kills" but I keep it to minimum. I don't think I have killed a fish for the last 5 year. I catch panfish too, and seldom a deep hook, even if it happens, my barbless hook comes right out. What we should educate people is to do it right, instead of stop doing it. It can be done. 


Okay, too much of my opinion. Let's talk about those lucky fish/shrimps in our aquarium.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

randy said:


> MDR, no I didn't mean your bow fishing. I was referring to the experiments carried out to the conclusion that fish do feel pain. It's probably a she, not he, sorry for the confusion.


Oops, my mistake there. No harm no foul. 
I switched to barbless hooks a few years ago as well, much easier to remove.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated." Mahatma Ghandi

I'd like to think Canadians do a better job than most, but we don't, by and large, at least not where it comes to the critters we eat.
But I know fishing is not going away, nor do I expect it to. But I am not comfortable eating fish these days, because they live in such contaminated water nowadays. I'm fortunate to have a choice in that. I eat probably 75% less animal protein now than I used to, but I actually buy a lot more meat than I once did, because I make my own raw cat food, and cats, being obligate carnivores, must have meat. I just won't buy US meat, because they allow so many drugs that are not allowed here.

Can't argue with what Randy and MDR said.


----------

